# dezonage



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2000)

bonjour,
y a-t-il un moyen logiciel de dézoner le dvd de l'iMac ? On trouve de nombreux programmes sur PC, mais chez nous ?


----------



## JackSim (2 Octobre 2000)

Une solution existe ici : http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/ 

Mais attention, c'est très risqué... et ça annule ta garantie.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2000)

merci,

je connaissais cette adresse, mais on ne trouve rien pour le DVD rom Apple !
Que des autres marques ...


----------



## PowerMike (3 Octobre 2000)

Ben moi j'ai patché mon DVD sur ce site. Juste une précision y a pas de DVD Apple, Apple utilise des DVD Matshita ... faut regarder dans Informations systèmes Apple pour voir la marque du DVD et le numéro de série.
Juste un truc ne pas s'affoler quand tu patches si le système te semble figé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2000)

je suis allé voir les matshita, je suis tombé sur celui qui correspond à ma machine (en consultant Information Système Apple), j'ai cliqué sur le lien proposé ...
-Matshita (Panasonic) SR-8184 (4X/24X) AA31 (For Mac) AA31 (for PC) 
(Known firmware : AA27 / AA31)
The AA31 firmware is RPC2.

... et je me suis retrouvé sur le site apple où l'on m'a proposé de charger une mise à jour - seulement - pour mon lecteur.
Donc toujours pas de dezonage à l'horizon ...


----------



## JackSim (7 Octobre 2000)

Tu es au bon endroit, c'est juste à la ligne en dessous, le firmware AX31 ou AX32. Je te conseille le AX32. Lien direct : http://members.xoom.com/zozo00/8184_AX32.sit 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

